
Ask HN: Can I Control Echo Buds Pings to Amazon? - lucasverra
New echo buds seems like a great tech product at a decent price with noise reduction, ideal for some work calls. 
I&#x27;m actively not entering the smart assistant world in general except for Siri to set up some alarms and checking weather. 
I want to avoid Amazon spying on me as much as possible, so how to control amazon devices not pinging their real home ? (Amz servers)
======
waleedamer
I think a custom DNS server could help but I'm not sure how to set those up

